# 8-17 Smallmouth Bite Is on Fire!



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Aside from yesterday, Tyler, Mitch & I have fly fished every single day for the past eight days. The smallmouth bite in the creeks & the Sugar River has been ON FIRE! We haven't had rain since July, so the water is super low everywhere & the smallmouth are stacked up in all the slack water that's left. Haven't been posting because I keep forgetting, but today I wanted to make a post because I got a few real quality fish. The fly of choice was a 4'' long chartreuse/white clouser tied on a size 1 Gamakatsu perfect bend hook with just a bit of thin red flashabou. Fished from 6:45PM-8:15PM & ended up with a dozen smallmouth, all between 10'' & 15''. The ones pictured are, in order, 14'', 14.75'', 13.5'', & 15''. Before today my biggest smallie on the fly was only 13.5'', so I broke my record three times! Pretty excited about that. The 15'' was just over two pounds & he ran downstream after I hooked him, so the fight was pretty killer. Missed a few more in the 3.5-4.5 lb. range, which I'm pretty bummed about still, but we had an awesome evening out on the river! 

*Tally for the night*: 

*Mitch*: 13.5'' smallie (personal record on the fly)
*Me*: 12 smallies ranging from 10'' to 15''

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice! More smallies than I've ever caught!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

NICE! I've been wanting to catch one of those tough guys myself :thumbsup:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Well done, nice fish, good friends makes for a terrific memories. Keep it up!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Never had the chance to catch one of those.... Very nice


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! Fished smallies the past two nights as well & have gotten quite a few, but none larger than 13.5". I drive back down to Pensacola tomorrow, so tonight will be my last night fly fishing up here for a while. Hoping for a three pounder!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice fish, nice gear...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> Nice fish, nice gear...


Thanks man, I appreciate that!


----------

